
The U.S.'s 2.5 billion pounds of surplus meat, visualized - cfitz
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/7/24/17606958/meat-cheese-surplus-visualized
======
qume
Why is the meat so much bigger given its only twice the weight?

------
readhn
im wondering if cheese/meat surplus/deficit has any correlation with country's
overweight problem. USA, vs France vs Italy vs India etc.

~~~
Shivetya
Huh? I know its par for the course to mock US obesity rates but this is
becoming a world wide issue, even France blew by twenty percent and India has
the second highest number of obese children in the world.

~~~
readhn
i know there may be a link. just curious if there is a strong correlation
among all countries.

